# Finally Upgrade Time



## Avikaar Sonlall (19/6/15)

So, after a year of great use from my faithful Vision Spinner 2, I have finally decided that its time for an upgrade. I was looking at the eLeaf iStick 50W and thought to myself that the power it delivers looks amazing and it fits in my price range well. Now the only advice I need is regarding the tank. 

In general I would like to keep my old tank (Kangertech AeroTank mini) but I would like some advice on whether this is the right way to go. Should I buy the 50w and continue to use the aerotank or would a lower power device suit it eg a 30w iStick. Sadly if I buy a battery I would not have much left for a decent tank. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Renesh (19/6/15)

Howzit @Avikaar Sonlall 
Firstly, congrats on reaching the milestone.
My advice, istick50w with Subtank Mini.
Or, the Kangertech Subbox....thats if you want to stay 'non temp sensing'.
If you want to go temp sensing, then there are some great devices on the market as well.

Either of these awesome pairs will serve you well i think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (19/6/15)

Hi @Avikaar Sonlall . I suggest you check out the new kangertech subox combo. It comes with a 50w mod and a subtank mini for roughly R950. This really is a great way to upgrade. The product quality with kangertech is top notch, and the price is really good. The subtank mini comes with standard coils and an rba base (which comes in handy if you intend to rebuild your own coils in the future).

You could also consider the Evic VT. It also comes as a combo, and you get the ability to venture into temperature sensing. This combo is slightly more than the subox, but well worth it.

Most of the vendors in SA already have, or will be stocking these devices. Hope you find what you are looking for bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Cave Johnson (19/6/15)

As an owner of a Subox Kit, I can vouch for the device. Don't have it long but the build feels great, size is brilliant, vape is good for mouth to lung or lung hits, and looks amazing. Bear in mind you will need a battery so add around R160 to that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/6/15)

i would say save up and get an evic vt kit - 5000mah battery , 60w and temp sensing + an ego mega atomiser with titanium and nickel coils. great value for money and latest tech

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/15)

To my mind the iStick 50W will be wasted on an Aerotank Mini. Way too much power. You do, however, get 4400 mAh of battery life. The iStick 30W would be a better fit, but then only 2200 mAh.

Bear in mind that with the Aerotank Mini you will need to use the adapter to fit it on the iSticks. Usually included, but not if you get the Express option.

Personally I think the Mini Aspire Nautilus is a good fit and great vape with the iStick 30W, but the BVC coils can be expensive and last about 10 days.

As to options outside of you question, see all the posts above.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (19/6/15)

Firstly Thanks all for your replies, at the moment i was considering the istick 50w along with a kanger subtank nano. I like the nano better than the mini because I prefer smaller sized devices and also I am not in to rebuilding so I thought that this would suit me fine. Would you recommend the nano over the mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (19/6/15)

i have the mini and i love it , excellent flavor and throat hit. cannot comment on the nano .


----------



## Andre (19/6/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Firstly Thanks all for your replies, at the moment i was considering the istick 50w along with a kanger subtank nano. I like the nano better than the mini because I prefer smaller sized devices and also I am not in to rebuilding so I thought that this would suit me fine. Would you recommend the nano over the mini?


I have not heard anything negative on here about the Nano - quite a few users of the Nano. Am sure it would be fine.


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

Not a lot of difference between the mini and nano - they use the exact same coils 

But as the others recommended, the Subox Mini is the best buy out there right now - R1100 and you get everything you need 
Been using mine all day (haven't touched any other device) and I'm beyond impressed with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (19/6/15)

I have both the nano and the mini. They are both great tanks. They both use the same coils, so the flavour is basically the same, although some feel the flavour from the nano is actually better. The nano's airflow options cater for both mouth to lung and lung hits. End of story, both are good options.


Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Firstly Thanks all for your replies, at the moment i was considering the istick 50w along with a kanger subtank nano. I like the nano better than the mini because I prefer smaller sized devices and also I am not in to rebuilding so I thought that this would suit me fine. Would you recommend the nano over the mini?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Not a lot of difference between the mini and nano - they use the exact same coils
> 
> But as the others recommended, the Subox Mini is the best buy out there right now - R1100 and you get everything you need
> Been using mine all day (haven't touched any other device) and I'm beyond impressed with it



R100 more gets you the evic vt ...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## deepest (19/6/15)

shabbar said:


> R100 more gets you the evic vt ...



The evic vt has battery built in as well.


----------



## Silver (19/6/15)

Hi @Avikaar Sonlall

If you only have enough budget to buy a battery then by getting the iStick50, all you will really get is more battery life. But the vape should be almost identical to your Spinner (using the aerotank Mini)

That said I still think the iStick50 is a great device. I have both the iStick50 and the iStick20. The i50 feels better in the hand. The i20/30 feels too small. And the battery life is phenomenal. I am getting about 16 mls of juice on a fully charged batt.

Im not going to comment on the other potential choices, but if its between the i50 and the i30, I would say go for the i50. Its not much more expensive, its tried and tested and you will also have enough power to get another higher powered atty/tank later.

But try keep your Spinner as a backup!


----------



## free3dom (19/6/15)

shabbar said:


> R100 more gets you the evic vt ...



They are completely different beasts IMO and the Subox is better suited to new/intermediate vapers - especially those wanting mouth-to-lung hits. 

I've used the Evic (it's amazing; mine arrives Monday) but it is nowhere near the convenience and flexibility of the Subox. Temp control is something secondary in my opinion - first get a reliable VW device, then get a temp sensing device as well 

My original recommendation stands in this case: Subox Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/6/15)

Anyway after some thought I decided to order an iStick 50w and a subtank nano, Thanks to everyone for the input and advice, I would have went for the subox only reason i chose not to was because battery wasnt built in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (20/6/15)

I know its noob of me but the thing is if I wanted the subox I would either have to buy a charger for the batteries or have to order more batteries after a while


----------



## WillieRoux (20/6/15)

Go for the Mini....Bigger tank and it comes with the RBA option included...


----------



## WillieRoux (20/6/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> I know its noob of me but the thing is if I wanted the subox I would either have to buy a charger for the batteries or have to order more batteries after a while


U dont have to buy extra charger cause it can charge via usb port...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (20/6/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> I know its noob of me but the thing is if I wanted the subox I would either have to buy a charger for the batteries or have to order more batteries after a while



The fact that it doesn't have a built in battery is actually a plus, here's why: let's say you're going away for a weekend, or will be away from an electrical outlet for an extended period of time, when you have a device that you can swap batteries on, you can take as many charged batteries with you and just replace them as they run out - if you had a internal battery you'd need to use a battery pack to charge 

It uses the same batteries as ALL other devices so buying them becomes an investment for future devices as well. And as stated, the Subox has an internal charger you can use at first.

Next week SkyBlue will be getting some and I know for a fact they will be bundling them with a battery for a really great price - I'm not sure yet, but I suspect Vape Club will do the same (as they always do)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (22/6/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> So, after a year of great use from my faithful Vision Spinner 2, I have finally decided that its time for an upgrade. I was looking at the eLeaf iStick 50W and thought to myself that the power it delivers looks amazing and it fits in my price range well. Now the only advice I need is regarding the tank.
> 
> In general I would like to keep my old tank (Kangertech AeroTank mini) but I would like some advice on whether this is the right way to go. Should I buy the 50w and continue to use the aerotank or would a lower power device suit it eg a 30w iStick. Sadly if I buy a battery I would not have much left for a decent tank. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Kanger sub box and tank combo= good price+performance


----------



## SAVapeGear (22/6/15)

A real nice setup for me as well is the Kangertech Nano with the EGO ONE XL battery. Nice stealthy setup.2200 MAH battery, pass through charging. It charges quickly via micro USB. It will only cost you around R800.Let me know if you are maybe interested. You can pop it into your pocket. Never had any leaking issues on these tanks. They vape excellent and very nice clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (22/6/15)

I second the nano subtank, it goes really well with the istick 50w, as well as in the post above, on the ego one xl. Plus it can take TC coils if you want to be future proof.


----------



## DarkSide (22/6/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Firstly Thanks all for your replies, at the moment i was considering the istick 50w along with a kanger subtank nano. I like the nano better than the mini because I prefer smaller sized devices and also I am not in to rebuilding so I thought that this would suit me fine. Would you recommend the nano over the mini?



I have the Nano, love the size, use it at work every day and have no regrets, this tank you will enjoy and the coils do last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

